# yay, just did a successful multi.



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 11, 2008)

hey there. even though this acclompishment seems small to all you awesome multi BLD cubers, i have just successfully done a 3x3 and 2x2 BLD (at the same time obviously). Im not using a special memo method, just the regular one that i use. im so exited, some of the other attempts have been so close, like 2 missoriented corners on the 2x2. well finaly i've done it


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3582


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 11, 2008)

yea i kno, sorry


----------

